# Roach colony discovered in my vivarium



## gadgetbob (May 5, 2005)

Eeeeewwww. I have discovered at least three large roaches residing behind the tree fern panel in my vivarium. Should I just consider them part of my ecosystem, or are they a threat to the dart frogs? The vivarium is currently empty awaiting its first residents. The vivarium is well sealed so I guess they came in on either the tropical moss or tree fern. Any suggestions? 
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

He Bob, 
It depends on what species they are and what frogs are in their with them. I would remove them, especially if there is a dramatic size difference.
Dave


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

You also may want to look around your house for roaches. They had to come from somewhere.


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

I would definitely remove them...I found a good sized roach in one of my tanks, and it kept evading me when I tried to get it out. I wasn't in a big hurry to get it out until I saw it come over and gobble up lots of the FF I was putting in there. No wonder they were not as fat as they were before...no telling how long it was in there before I actually saw it.

Take care
Kristen


----------



## gadgetbob (May 5, 2005)

Well they are tough to get to. There are gaps behind the tree fern fiber that is siliconed to the back of my vert 10g and that is where they are hiding. I really don't want to tear down the tank for this. Anyone have any ideas on how to kill them that doesn't involve pesticides? Perhaps I can suffocate them by filling the tank with carbon dioxide (have to figure out how to generate 10g of carbon dioxide though).
Bob


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

PM Marty he has some experiances with this.


----------



## gadgetbob (May 5, 2005)

Well I just had an idea on how to get rid of these pests. I turned the vert on its back and added a half gallon of water. The roaches were then under water and tunneled their way out. I hope I got them all. Time will tell.
Bob


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

The best way to actually kill them...

Get a bucket of HOT water... grab the coco hut or whatever the live under and drop it in the bucket. We do this routinely at the Zoo.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

I have also skewered insects (crickets, one big spider) hiding behind tree fern with a skinny screwdriver, literally driven right through the tree fern. As long as I kill them, I'm not worried about getting them out.

Josh


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

one guy in another post used dry ice, to suffucate all the pests in his viv. Its a recent post, but i forgot where it is.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

Marty just talked about it on a FrogNet e-mail. Send me a PM with your e-mail and I'll forward you the mail he sent out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

Nevermind - Marty did it already:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=9393[/url]


----------



## gadgetbob (May 5, 2005)

So far no sign of any new roaches but should any have escaped my flood, then I will definitely try the CO2 method.
Bob


----------

